# Need help  Costa Rica TS resorts..



## gidat1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello
Have read few post on Costa Rica here. I am trying to plan a trip to Costa Rica. Do not know much about it yet. I am looking for TS resort  in Rain Forest which has a scenic views. I am planning to go April-May of 08.
Any suggestions or insight would be very helpful.
PhilP


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 29, 2008)

We are going to Costa Rica on Monday, but are not staying at a timeshare. I started by looking for TS, but did not find too many. We are renting a home in Arenal, staying in a condo at Playas del Coco and taking a Tortuguero tour. There are many reasonable hotels near Arenal and Monteverde (rainforest). This website has a great map of the Arenal area. Shows hotels, excursions and lava flow direction.
www.arenal.net/arenal-costa-rica-map.htm We are renting a car, but you can use Interbus to get anywhere pretty cheaply. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## gidat1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Why not TS?*

Hello Ruth:

Thanks for your reply. Why did you not opt to stay in TS. I have cople of weeks to exchange. 

Did you find any of them interesting in Rain Forest Area? Can you stay in one area and do a day excursion to other parts?

Thanks Again
PhilP


----------



## gidat1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Did you look in to CARAVAN  tours?*

Ruth if poossible would let me know your itenary. I looked at Caravan Tours. It cost $ 995.00 per person for 10 days. All the accomdations, activities, transportation in CS, and all meals are included. No airfare to Costa Rica.

Could you do cheaper than that?

PhilP


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 20, 2008)

*Phil:*

Sorry I did not get to answer you before we left. Got caught up in getting ready to go. A friend did that $995 tour for her honeymoon. She said it was great in that they saw so much, but they were always on the go. We prefer to be on our own schedule more, so we don't do tours for an entire trip. Here is our itinerary:
Day 1: San Jose area - toured Poas volcano and highlands by car. Stayed at Adventure Inn for $82. Highly recommend this place. Mike, the owner, will help you with trip details. He knows alot about the area and the ins and outs of travelling there.
Days 2-3: Tortuguero Jungle Odyssey 2 day excursion with Costa Rica Expeditions $388 pp. This was top notch. Stayed at Tortugo Jungle lodge and Gardens. Awesome. I think it is the best place on the river! Food was excellent!
Days 4-6: Arenal area. We rented the 2 bedroom home of a friend near Linda Vista del Norte ($90 per night= $270). We could see Lake Arenal and the volcano. At night we saw the red lava erupting from the top and flowing down the side! Only one clear night to see this, so we were really lucky. We rented a car after Tortuguero and drove to Arenal. I recommend Ecothermales hotsprings. Make reservations on the internet ahead. You won't be disappointed!! Also loved the Hanging Bridges guided tour.
Days 7-15: Playas del Coco on the Guanacaste coast. We stayed in a friend's 3 bedroom condo (no charge). Brand new. We took day trips by car to the many beaches in the area and to a volcano. 
Day 16: Drove back to San Jose and spent the night at Adventure Inn ($82)
Day 17: left at 7:30 am


----------

